# Where are CAL's stored in Win2K Server?



## techshopguy (Jan 8, 2010)

I have a recently-rebuilt Windows 2000 Server machine with some XP home users trying to connect via RDP and unable to do so. I am told this is due to the temporary license expiring on the clients and that this is something that will happen on home machines and not pro. Anyway, this puts me in the position of having to somehow find CAL's for a Win2K server. My questions are this:
1. Where are the CAL licenses stored on the disk? I may be able to find them off a copy of the old drive.
2. If I cannot find them, does anyone know of a way to get some? 
I really don't want to have to manually reset the client license reg key every 30 or 90 days on each home client.

Oh, and before you ask, I have no idea why they would be using XP home in a work environment! I just need to make it work. You know how that goes!

Any help is greatly appreciated.
Thanks for reading!


----------

